# Little guy VS. Godzilla literally



## bobl (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right forum for this or not.

I wanted to post the following link as my support for GrillZilla in Damariscortta, Me.  I am in no way associated with this roadside 'Q joint nor have I ever eaten ther.

It seems as though the owners to the rights of Godzilla don't take kindly to a small roadside joint using a name similar to Godzilla.

This article is from the Portland Press herald, Portland, Me.  the link to the restaurant is in the article.

http://www.pressherald.com/news/monster-firm-bares-its-teeth-over-trademark_2010-08-08.html


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice.  I would rather see some good BBQ any day over some stupid, poorly made freaking lizard!


----------



## placebo (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta love the lawyers..... I'd be tempted to go with something like, "GodLizard Grill"


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 9, 2010)

I read that article yesterday in the Sunday Telegram, you'd think Toho, LTD would love the free advertising. Sounds like the owners are going to ignore it for now, as well they should.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe I'll change my name to Squirrelzilla. Oh no, there goes Tokyo, go go Squirrelzilla!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Maybe I'll change my name to Squirrelzilla. Oh no, there goes Tokyo, go go Squirrelzilla!


LOL----I can see it now:

Obsessive Crazy Woman "Squirrelzilla" runs rough-shod in Japan & destroys Tokyo !

US to transport King Kong & Mighty Joe Young to Japan, to help quell the situation.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

Run everyone it's SQUIRRELZILLA I'm sure that she has smoked TokYo by now and I'm really worried whats next......


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 9, 2010)

I just had a "Visual"...OMG!

TJ


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Maybe I'll change my name to Squirrelzilla. Oh no, there goes Tokyo, go go Squirrelzilla!


Don't fear the zilla, come and take my smoke, la la la la la la la........


----------



## squirrel (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## ak1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, after seeing that picture, Squirrel, you may be getting a letter from Toho's lawyers


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I just had a "Visual"...OMG!
> 
> TJ


That is funny - so did I - maybe we inhaled too much of the maple bacon cure


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2010)

Those big companies sure try to run rough-shod over the small ones for sure.  There is a bakery here in town that specializes in cookies named after pin-up girls of WWII. The name of the company is My Dough Girl; the name of the company that's picking on My Dough Girl is Phillsbury/General Mills.

My Dough Girl story.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Basically, nothing more than lawyers trying to earn their retainer fees.


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm curious.... if somebody opened up a BBQ stand called "Supergrill" and had a picture of an offset with a red cape attached to it, what the opinion would be?

Although I'm not one for lawyers picking on random helpless entrepreneurs the question remains, are they really playing off of Godzilla as a known and recognizable icon to enhance their marketing?

The person who came up with Grillzilla at their naming party surely did not put those random words together. Even the description of said events points to the fact that they are referencing, even if its in the back of their heads, Godzilla, when making the comparison.

Another question is: When does something so iconic move from a copyrightable entity in to main stream culture that anyone could use, and with what limits?


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

Think the owner should have told the lawyer that he would drop the name provided he was allowed to rename it "Lawyer-Lizzard Grill" with a caricature of the lawyer on a spit! The caption underneath would say something like "Finally found a good use for a lawyer!" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheryl - I will never be able to look at a squirrel again without picturing the giant green squirrel attacking Tokyo! lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2010)

*Squirrelzilla ???*   Yep works for me...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, Squirrelzilla,

I saved this one way back when I was carving bears. I just happened to remember I still had it.

Squirellzilla:







Bearcarver


----------



## squirrel (Aug 10, 2010)

LOLOLOL!!!!! That looks about right Bear!

Sorry Bob for hijacking your thread. I got carried away.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

I sense a new avatar for somebody! lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, sorry Bob,

This thread seems to have evolved.

If you want, just yell at us, and ask a question about the original topic.

We'll get back on topic then,

Bear


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 10, 2010)

HerkySprings said:


> I'm curious.... if somebody opened up a BBQ stand called "Supergrill" and had a picture of an offset with a red cape attached to it, what the opinion would be?
> 
> Although I'm not one for lawyers picking on random helpless entrepreneurs the question remains, are they really playing off of Godzilla as a known and recognizable icon to enhance their marketing?
> 
> ...


I think we all understand that Toho LTD has the right to protect their brand, but to this common sense Mainer it would be better for them, from a public relations stand point, to support the endeavor.

Since we're all on squirrels-


----------



## squirrel (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG cliffcarter, that is a possessed squirrel! LOL! Or it's me after a few cocktails, which will be around.....um now!

Thanks Bear for the new avatar!


----------



## dick foster (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I for one think the Loch Ness monster, Nessy  should sue the pants off of those copy cat asshats in Japan.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 27, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> I think we all understand that Toho LTD has the right to protect their brand, but to this common sense Mainer it would be better for them, from a public relations stand point, to support the endeavor.
> 
> Since we're all on squirrels-


Well here in Kansas we have a city famous for it's Black Squirrels...

http://www.skyways.org/towns/Marysville/squirrel.html







Of course Missouri is not to be ruled out either as it is home to White Squirrels.

http://www.ruralmissouri.org/03pages/03DecSquirrels.html


----------



## dick foster (Aug 27, 2010)

An albino squirrel humm.

We have lots of black squirrels around here.

BTW I know where there is an albino tree. It's a coast redwood with white needles that contain no chlorophyll. I've even seen some albino limbs on redwood trees. A strange sight.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe Albino Squirrels come from eating Albino Acorns...  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
    I Couldn't Resist...


----------



## dick foster (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya never know. Ya just never know.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 27, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Well here in Kansas we have a city famous for it's Black Squirrels...
> 
> http://www.skyways.org/towns/Marysville/squirrel.html
> 
> ...


I remember seeing a "Wild America" on squirrels a while back. Apparently what we call grey squirrels actually run the gamut from black to grey to white. The little guy in my picture is the first white one that I have ever seen. The red eyes are from the guy that took the picture not having the red eye reduction feature on his camera off. I haven't seen it since spring, hopefully it wasn't taken by an eagle or a coyote(we have a lot of both up here). BTW the tree he is in is a maple, when the sap runs in the spring the squirrels will chew thru the bark to get to it.


----------



## time916 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## visilor (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## dick foster (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL That thing looks like it want's to eat us.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 17, 2010)

That's very unusual. It's not an albino either.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2010)

You'd think that the several organized religions that have used the word God or Gods in their advertising for many thousands of Years would take out a class action suit on Toho for their blatant use of the word God In the word Godzilla in their literature and advertisements. It is clear to me that that wimpy tiny fake plastic/rubber Zilla used in their films is not even a live Zilla. and for sure is not in fact a God at all as their made up name falsely claims.

Why I will even bet you those cars and tiny buildings were fake too.

Cynic that I am.


----------

